# Going away, quite urgent?



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

_I apologise if this is in the wrong area, I'm unsure really where this would go._

In a weeks time I will be travelling down to London to meet with my Sister and were going to stay at her flat for three days then travel back. It's roughly around a four hour car ride from where we are currently.

Now it's time for my actual dilemma. There is absolutely no where I can let little Rose stay in the mean time. We have a very close bond, when I say close I mean she screams when I leave the room and is just content to be sat on my shoulder, it's honestly not good but I do have to admit I love being her 'momma' and taking care of her, our bond is special and I couldn't live without her little squeaks and how she snuggles up to me. I know she hates to be with anyone else and gets very distressed, I feel horrible leaving her.

Now she's very social, she loves contact and just wants to be next to humans. She spends nearly all day outside of her cage and we play together, I'm even teaching her a few tricks that she's beginning to pick up, she also knows how to sort of tune the words to "goodnight" at night.

This is where my problem starts. The only place I have to keep her is either at home, completely alone, or I could get my grandfather to look after her. My grandfather is elderly and currently owns a spaniel who loves to chase, a budgie and a collie. His budgie gets no real care and sits in his cage all day singing at his mirror, he isn't interacted with. I'm worried about taking her up there, if something bad might happen. 

Second option is to leave her at home for three days which I cannot do, it would just be way too unfair. I could ask him to come down (my grandfather) to check up on her but we live quite a long way from each other and I think it would be a hassle for him. He might not even come or forget. My Uncle also lives there, he has quite bad aspergers and only a few years ago he set his spaniel on one of the hamsters he had bought. He's very vicious, though it's not his fault and I'm afraid if Rose did something he wouldn't 'approve' of he would do something.

Finally I could take her with me, but I've decided I've only considered that because I'm so attached to her. I doubt a four hour car ride with a dog, my brother and my parents would be good at all. In fact I'm going to take a smart guess it would stress her out even more.

I'm at loss and some extra views and outside the box opinions would be great. Like I said, I've already looked into any other places to keep her, but there's no where and frankly I do not trust my neighbours.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you have a neighbor or friend that could maybe come over every day and check on her and spend some time with her? We just had to leave for 4 days and had a neighbor feed and care for the birds and they forgave us for leaving after just a short while of being home


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are willing, a pet sitter would be a good option. Of course you have to check references and such, but prices can be quite low from what I understand. Also, you could maybe board her at the vet's office or something. She wouldn't get what she usually does, but she would be safe and her basic needs met.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you talked to your local vet? I know the vet I work at boards birds as I have cared for them. It can't hurt to ask.

I have taken my tiels on four hours car rides up to LA on the weekends. I didn't have dogs then, so it wasn't as stressful as all that. Its definitely an option if you don't feel comfortable with anything else.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I would offer to help if I lived anywhere close but I'm in the South West. Hope you can find a solution


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Thankyou for everyones replies . I've looked into our vets and they state they only serve Larger animals such as dogs, cats and some rodents like rabbits etc. Birds aren't on the list I'm afraid, but I'll give them a ring tonight just to see .



Tisena said:


> Where do you live?


I'm up near Preston way, slightly further on from that .


----------



## Sunnyvmx (Feb 8, 2013)

Stop stressing. I moved with two cockatiels from one State in Mexico to another. I used a clear plastic bin with a loose top and a basket for perching in the bottom. The birds could hear my voice and now and then I put my hand inside to reassure them. It was two long days in the car with two motel nights before we were in our new home and they did exceedingly well. Your bird sounds like she will be fine and happy with you and you will have peace of miind to enjoy your visit without worrying about her.
My birds have clipped wings so no fear of them getting loose and panic flying about the car or motel room in fear of the strange surroundings. I also have a Lilac Crowned Amazon parrot who rides in a travel bag on my scooter to visit friends. I carry a portable PVC Tstand on these excursions and he's a great companion who loves going and meeting new people. Right now I'm housesitting for two months and caring for two little dogs and a canary. My eight birds made the move with cage and gyms and have settled in well. 

I hope you will take precautions and prepare well for your little one's well being and needs so both of you can be together and enjoy this new adventure.


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Sunnyvmx said:


> Stop stressing. I moved with two cockatiels from one State in Mexico to another. I used a clear plastic bin with a loose top and a basket for perching in the bottom. The birds could hear my voice and now and then I put my hand inside to reassure them. It was two long days in the car with two motel nights before we were in our new home and they did exceedingly well. Your bird sounds like she will be fine and happy with you and you will have peace of miind to enjoy your visit without worrying about her.
> My birds have clipped wings so no fear of them getting loose and panic flying about the car or motel room in fear of the strange surroundings. I also have a Lilac Crowned Amazon parrot who rides in a travel bag on my scooter to visit friends. I carry a portable PVC Tstand on these excursions and he's a great companion who loves going and meeting new people. Right now I'm housesitting for two months and caring for two little dogs and a canary. My eight birds made the move with cage and gyms and have settled in well.
> 
> I hope you will take precautions and prepare well for your little one's well being and needs so both of you can be together and enjoy this new adventure.


Thankyou for your suggestion but I am not stressing, I am trying to figure out a way to get around this and no I will not be taking her with me down to London. It will not benefit her in anyway way and will stress her out, especially in a crowded car with a dog whose obsessed to eat her. My brother and family are very loud and do not take consideration for my animals, so your car ride was probably less stressful and planned out rather unlike mine.

Rose isn't the best when it comes to trained. She knows tricks but is easily spooked and clumsy, if something was to shock her she would freak out, let alone me trying to clip her wings or getting a professional to do it. I have a feeling she would scream to her hearts content if I even grabbed her wing. (No one clips wings around here if I did want to)


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah you live quite a distance from me, I'm just north east of Birmingham, I was going to suggest a detour here and she could stay with me but there is still the problem of her being in the car with your family and the doggy


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

PennyLane said:


> Thankyou for everyones replies . I've looked into our vets and they state they only serve Larger animals such as dogs, cats and some rodents like rabbits etc. Birds aren't on the list I'm afraid, but I'll give them a ring tonight just to see .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up near Preston way, slightly further on from that .


Im in preston and will help if you need it?


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

PennyLane, how did it go in the end? What did you decide to do? I'm dreading having this situation with Murray!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

It's been my experience that birds travel pretty well. Mine really enjoy it.


----------

